# MSI President and CEO Sheng-Chang Chiang Has Died



## Pepito The Cat (Jul 7, 2020)

https://www.eteknix.com/msi-ceo-charles-chiang-has-died/
		



> MSI President and CEO *Sheng-Chang Chiang has died, he was 56.* The Taiwanese press reports that he died from *falling from a building*, causing head injury, although the circumstances behind the fall are unknown and subject of a Police investigation. Sheng-Chang Chiang took over MSI as recently as January 2019, and is regarded in the industry as the man who scripted the company's turnaround in the desktop computing product segments, as head of the Desktop Computing business at MSI, under the Gaming brand of motherboards and graphics cards.




It's either suicide or murder as it's pretty hard to fall from one of those buildings accidentally unless he was high/drunk and fucking around.

Better get those motherboards and videocards in his honor before they raise the prices in his honor.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 7, 2020)

That's the most stereotypical Chinese name ever.


----------



## Rikka Takarada 2 (Jul 7, 2020)

Given that it's Taiwan and not China, I'd imagine this will probably turn out to be explicable (maybe suicide; being intoxicated; or something). If he were a coronavirus whistleblower in Russia, on the other hand...


----------



## Antipathy (Jul 7, 2020)

The fact that the circumstances are under investigation means that it wasn't done by the state itself.
Let's see how this pans out.


----------



## kcbbq (Jul 7, 2020)

In real China there would have been suicide nets, at least.


----------

